# HELP Skid steer driving it to other jobs within city



## 1HOTCAT

This is my first year using a 2 speed skid steer, 7 1/2 foot blade and buyer wings added to it to plow with. I live in a small town, about a 1 1/2 mile by 1 1/2 mile with 12 different parking lots I do here. I thought I would be doing good if I could just use a skid steer to drive from lot to lot here and free up the other trucks to go outside of this area to make me some money. Even with the two speed, it just seems the time to get from site to site is slow, and I make no money if the blade is not pushing snow. Trailing it from job to job in town, just would not make sense either. I was thinking next year just to leave it at a 3 acre site to do only that lot to free up a truck. it is nice on the very small lots to move around, and is quicker than a truck there. My question is to the guys that have used them for years, When does a skid steer become useful plowing snow? Besides putting a bucket on it to stack snow when needed. I am in the Detroit area, so we only get about 45 inches a year


----------



## Philbilly2

Sounds like you answered your own question. 

When it can free up other equipment to service other sites.


----------



## leigh

you're talking 8 minutes across whole route! You're just suffering from slow skid time confusion lol, Some guys drive 30 mins or more to their sites. If you find yourself rocking forward like a jockey or pushing controls harder its a sure sign.


----------



## FredG

Are you saying your in a 1 1/2 mile radius? 12 sites seems to me you would be making money. There all commercial. You say seem not to be making money? I would like to have 12 lots in that small area.


----------



## leigh

FredG said:


> Are you saying your in a 1 1/2 mile radius? 12 sites seems to me you would be making money. There all commercial. You say seem not to be making money? I would like to have 12 lots in that small area.


My sidewalk crews would hate me,I'd have them walking to each site lol


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> ? I would like to have 12 lots in that small area.


Hell, many would love to have 12 lots


----------



## FredG

leigh said:


> you're talking 8 minutes across whole route! You're just suffering from slow skid time confusion lol, Some guys drive 30 mins or more to their sites. If you find yourself rocking forward like a jockey or pushing controls harder its a sure sign.


LOL Suffered from skid time confusion a couple times. I seen guys run them 6 to 8 miles to mobilize it for the season. Yelling come on you slow piece of **** is another sign of confusion. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

leigh said:


> My sidewalk crews would hate me,I'd have them walking to each site lol


LOL they might like it, That foot time might be better than shoveling time.  :laugh:


----------



## 1HOTCAT

This is all some damn good advise. I do yell at it that it is a slow piece of **** and find myself trying to rock it forward, but I am a inpatient person. Hell I have been waiting for the Lions to go to a superbowl, as a team on the field, you would think I would have patients. Maybe I should just stick one of the hourly guys in it, and he will not care how long it takes him to get to the next site.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

1HOTCAT said:


> This is my first year using a 2 speed skid steer, 7 1/2 foot blade and buyer wings added to it to plow with. I live in a small town, about a 1 1/2 mile by 1 1/2 mile with 12 different parking lots I do here. I thought I would be doing good if I could just use a skid steer to drive from lot to lot here and free up the other trucks to go outside of this area to make me some money. Even with the two speed, it just seems the time to get from site to site is slow, and I make no money if the blade is not pushing snow. Trailing it from job to job in town, just would not make sense either. I was thinking next year just to leave it at a 3 acre site to do only that lot to free up a truck. it is nice on the very small lots to move around, and is quicker than a truck there. My question is to the guys that have used them for years, When does a skid steer become useful plowing snow? Besides putting a bucket on it to stack snow when needed. I am in the Detroit area, so we only get about 45 inches a year


Just drive around Berkley and do as many lots as you can with it. Send the trucks out to do the further away lots if travel time is what you're worried about. Hopefully the cops will be cool about it.

BTW we put the blower hooks on the salter this year and they work great! Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Philbilly2

If you are really worried about travel time between, get a tilt bed skid trailer and run the thing on it.

Personally don't think that you will pick up that much time in that small of an area that the purchase would be worth it.


----------



## 1HOTCAT

LogansLawnCare said:


> Just drive around Berkley and do as many lots as you can with it. Send the trucks out to do the further away lots if travel time is what you're worried about. Hopefully the cops will be cool about it.
> 
> BTW we put the blower hooks on the salter this year and they work great! Thanks again for the tip.


Glad the hooks worked out for you.
If the cops in town try to pull me over, I just will spin the machine around, raise the blade, and destroy them like in transformers. LOL.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Hahahaha. Yeah i'd like to get a UTV for all the drives in Berkley and HW because some are super tight to plow with a truck, just not sure how the cops would react to us driving it around on the streets from house to house. Congrats on the Skid Steer


----------



## 1HOTCAT

LogansLawnCare said:


> Hahahaha. Yeah i'd like to get a UTV for all the drives in Berkley and HW because some are super tight to plow with a truck, just not sure how the cops would react to us driving it around on the streets from house to house. Congrats on the Skid Steer


I also send a ATV out for the first hour doing all the walks for the business I do in town. As long as you are not screwing around on it, MOST cops in town that I talked to, will not bother you, but you might meet that one idiot of a cop that goes by the book. That is when you can tell him that you are a hourly worker, and your stupid boss sent you out to do this. I run a flasher, ORV sticker, rubber edge on plow, and wear a helmet. Yes still illegal, but MOST cops know you are out working for a living, and not playing/racing around in the snow


----------



## FredG

1HOTCAT said:


> This is all some damn good advise. I do yell at it that it is a slow piece of **** and find myself trying to rock it forward, but I am a inpatient person. Hell I have been waiting for the Lions to go to a superbowl, as a team on the field, you would think I would have patients. Maybe I should just stick one of the hourly guys in it, and he will not care how long it takes him to get to the next site.


There you go. I know to mobilize is a pain. IMO your blessed to have that many account in such a small area. Put one of your hired guys in the skid. They won't mind the road time. As a Owner that time is a little harder to deal with. LOL


----------



## 1HOTCAT

LogansLawnCare said:


> Hahahaha. Yeah i'd like to get a UTV for all the drives in Berkley and HW because some are super tight to plow with a truck, just not sure how the cops would react to us driving it around on the streets from house to house. Congrats on the Skid Steer


Your ever think of getting a s-10 or Ford Ranger. I have been running both for my residential customers, and love the smaller trucks for that, still got a bed for shovels and a blower. One of them I had a pull plow put on the back, that is time saving. Dollar for dollar I make more money on these trucks than the two full size ones PLOWING snow, but the bigger ones are needed for salting , that puts them making more money in the long run. I do have a pull plow for sale for a full size truck if you want to save time when doing residential drives


----------



## FredG

1HOTCAT said:


> I also send a ATV out for the first hour doing all the walks for the business I do in town. As long as you are not screwing around on it, MOST cops in town that I talked to, will not bother you, but you might meet that one idiot of a cop that goes by the book. That is when you can tell him that you are a hourly worker, and your stupid boss sent you out to do this. I run a flasher, ORV sticker, rubber edge on plow, and wear a helmet. Yes still illegal, but MOST cops know you are out working for a living, and not playing/racing around in the snow


That's right reflective outerwear, Blincky, helmet and a reasonable speed you should be fine. If you run into that one :terribletowel:cop so be it. This is highly unlikely around here.


----------



## FredG

Why don't you post the pull behind with a price and a few pics?


----------



## LogansLawnCare

Yeah we've been looking at Ranger's too, The UTV would just be fun to play with in the summer. I agree that the Ranger would be a bigger money maker though. Next year we are going to try to stick mostly commercial and to HW houses so less sidewalks at least. The sidewalks at houses on bigger storms is where we lose the most time, I saw your guys hauling the atv the other day, that would be nice for the walks on bigger storms too, just the trailer sucks because you can't really plow anything with it on.


----------



## 1HOTCAT

LogansLawnCare said:


> Yeah we've been looking at Ranger's too, The UTV would just be fun to play with in the summer. I agree that the Ranger would be a bigger money maker though. Next year we are going to try to stick more to HW houses so no more sidewalks, or less at least. The sidewalks at houses on bigger storms is where we lose the most time, I saw your guys hauling the atv the other day, that would be nice for the walks on bigger storms too, just the trailer sucks because you can't really plow anything with it on.


First storm we loaded it into the back of the truck with ramps, bad idea. The guy slipped on the snowy ramp when driving up it, not a good idea, went back to the trailer. That rig only goes to two different 3 acre sites. So unloading and reloading onto the trailer, and disconnecting, no big deal


----------



## 1HOTCAT

FredG said:


> Why don't you post the pull behind with a price and a few pics?


I have only seen a few guys running these things around her. The time savings is amazing. I don't want to let the secret out. Back dragging in front of garage doors, and then turning truck around to push snow out, will is for the newbies. Almost hate to sale it, as soon as I do, I will find a need for it.


----------



## absolutely

Our one Skid has a 9 mile route between 3 jobs. I feel we are saving time by not trailering it, loading it, chaining it, in and out the machine on a slippery trailer and lastly we are not tying up another truck. I would count yourself lucky.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Taller tires.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Yes snow tires do help with speed and traction. I have ran a skid in the city of Bridgeport CT for the past three years not much travel time between our jobs but its nice to sit back and relax between sites. We also just run a snow bucket to plow with nothing to mess with or go wrong. Easy to maneuver on sidewalks and the small lots we do. Trailering it would be a huge pain, towing in the snow is no fun, also the icy deck and cold wet chains and having to park the truck and trailer somewhere is no fun.


----------



## 1HOTCAT

I would never trailer it either from site to site, but next year I would leave it at the one large site, after dropping a few of the small sites I drive it to in the small town I am in, and need it at for this year. We learn so much year to year, and advice from others on this site. I do have lifemaster tires on it that are awesome in the snow, don't think I could double my speed with a tire a few inches taller


----------



## Mr. Jon

My question is to the guys that have used them for years, When does a skid steer become useful plowing snow?

It's useful for me for small resi drives that would take longer to plow with a truck. My Bobcat route includes 17 drives, 2 private roads (2/10 mi. each) & 1 small parking lot, all within 1 mile. It's definitely faster than the truck. I have a Bobcat A300, 2-speed all wheel steer with 22.5 westside tires on it. It goes about 15 mph. Also have an Equipment in Transit license plate, reflective triangle, and insurance so we're good with the cops.


----------



## Trimstar

1HOTCAT said:


> This is my first year using a 2 speed skid steer, 7 1/2 foot blade and buyer wings added to it to plow with. I live in a small town, about a 1 1/2 mile by 1 1/2 mile with 12 different parking lots I do here. I thought I would be doing good if I could just use a skid steer to drive from lot to lot here and free up the other trucks to go outside of this area to make me some money. Even with the two speed, it just seems the time to get from site to site is slow, and I make no money if the blade is not pushing snow. Trailing it from job to job in town, just would not make sense either. I was thinking next year just to leave it at a 3 acre site to do only that lot to free up a truck. it is nice on the very small lots to move around, and is quicker than a truck there. My question is to the guys that have used them for years, When does a skid steer become useful plowing snow? Besides putting a bucket on it to stack snow when needed. I am in the Detroit area, so we only get about 45 inches a year


I drive mine or my guy does the skid route is about 2 mile radius from the shop.
Plus changed the tires got it to go little faster. It's route has 15 stops


----------



## Broncslefty7

i got rear ended last storm, guy called the police on me for being on the road. the cop said it didnt matter that i was on the road because i had a warning light on top. i was in a cat 272d


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1HOTCAT said:


> I have only seen a few guys running these things around her. The time savings is amazing. I don't want to let the secret out. Back dragging in front of garage doors, and then turning truck around to push snow out, will is for the newbies. Almost hate to sale it, as soon as I do, I will find a need for it.


Lmao......been running back blades forever, nothing new aboot them.

Late 50's/early 60's.


----------



## WIPensFan

I can't believe how reluctant many of you are to trailer a skid around in the snow. Here in Madison you can see 100 different different people trailering skid steers around every snow fall. Most of the machines now run the dedicated snow tires and plow blades of one kind or another. 5-7 Yrs ago everyone around here used snow buckets. Amazing what happens after you post video and pics of your setup, everyone copies it.


----------



## Broncslefty7

All of our machine accounts are within a quarter mile of each other. No trailer required


----------



## 1HOTCAT

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lmao......been running back blades forever, nothing new aboot them.
> 
> Late 50's/early 60's.


I hear many guys run them on the west side of the state, but over this way, very uncommon to see them. Lets keep it a secret as the time saving using them


----------



## FredG

1HOTCAT said:


> I hear many guys run them on the west side of the state, but over this way, very uncommon to see them. Lets keep it a secret as the time saving using them


I don't think the Contractors are unaware of them, Probably most Contractors in your area choose not to invest. They are easy to remove from truck and not needed on all jobs, I remember them as a kid and I'm a FOG. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> They are easy to remove from truck and not needed on all jobs,


If you don't "need" it on every job, you don't know how to use one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The resident Plowsite caveman has returned...under an alias...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you don't "need" it on every job, you don't know how to use one.


Listen Mr witty, I don't need no help from any :terribletowel:to tell me what I need and don't need. Pull behinds ain't no trip to the beach in my opinion. Don't even have a truck on most jobs except for me to get there. Are your lips over riding your brain again???? :laughing:


----------



## Broncslefty7

:yow!::yow!::gunsfiring: this just got interesting


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Listen Mr witty, I don't need no help from any :terribletowel:to tell me what I need and don't need. Pull behinds ain't no trip to the beach in my opinion. Don't even have a truck on most jobs except for me to get there. Are your lips over riding your brain again???? :laughing:


Maybe you do need help if you really think a back plow doesn't have a use on every account.

Maybe because you've never used one so you don't really know what you're talking aboot.

If you don't have a truck on most jobs are you really qualified to give an opinion on whether one is needed or not?

Fred, for someone who imbibes in weed, which supposedly makes one mellow, you sure get bent quickly.


----------



## Broncslefty7

^^lol :weightlifter: these emotes are funny i just found them lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Broncslefty7 said:


> ^^lol :weightlifter: these emotes are funny i just found them lol.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Someones off there meds again.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you do need help if you really think a back plow doesn't have a use on every account.
> 
> Maybe because you've never used one so you don't really know what you're talking aboot.
> 
> If you don't have a truck on most jobs are you really qualified to give an opinion on whether one is needed or not?
> 
> Fred, for someone who imbibes in weed, which supposedly makes one mellow, you sure get bent quickly.


Yes I never used one, Yes I don't know what I'm talking about.Yes I'm not qualified in a plow truck. And maybe I do need help just not from you. I was mellow till you tried to stir the sauce. What makes you so almighty qualified??? You could of just stated I use my pull behind on all my lots and that would of been the end of it. No you got to get one going that don't care for your banter.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someones off there meds again.


Thanks one insult was not enough in one day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Yes I'm not qualified in a plow truck.


I never said that.



FredG said:


> You could of just stated I use my pull behind on all my lots and that would of been the end of it.


I did say that.



FredG said:


> No you got to get one going that don't care for your banter.


There's always ignore!

PS it's au jus, not sauce.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I never said that.
> 
> I did say that.
> 
> There's always ignore!


You said if I don't use the pull behind on all my jobs I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Philbilly2

As much as I enjoy sitting here drinking my beer watching you two duke it out, I can fell the almighty thread axe coming...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> You said if I don't use the pull behind on all my jobs I don't know how to use it.


You said I said you didn't know how to run a truck. I actually said you don't know how to use a back plow on a truck.

All my references were to a back plow mounted on a truck, not the truck.

You really need to mellow oot. You have a habit of getting your undies in a bunch over something and then a day or 3 later realizing you were wrong. Or took something oot of context. And frequently apologizing.

If you think a back plow can't be used on every account it's because you don't have experience using one. That's a fact that you have admitted to. I'm only using your words vs my experience with back plows for over 30 years. Not sure why you feel the need to go after me because I pointed out facts.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm glad I got to read this before it hit the editing room floor.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark, is there a back plow on your personal plow truck?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark your a good salesman, I will take two 8-16s. Seriously it will be our next big purchase. I have already seen a couple times it would have save us big time not to mention just everyday use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Mark, is there a back plow on your personal plow truck?


Yes

Any truck that doesn't have a spreader has a back plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes
> 
> Any truck that doesn't have a spreader has a back plow.


X2 here...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark...Do you have LED lights illumanating your back plows???.....


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> You said I said you didn't know how to run a truck. I actually said you don't know how to use a back plow on a truck.
> 
> All my references were to a back plow mounted on a truck, not the truck.
> 
> You really need to mellow oot. You have a habit of getting your undies in a bunch over something and then a day or 3 later realizing you were wrong. Or took something oot of context. And frequently apologizing.
> 
> If you think a back plow can't be used on every account it's because you don't have experience using one. That's a fact that you have admitted to. I'm only using your words vs my experience with back plows for over 30 years. Not sure why you feel the need to go after me because I pointed out facts.


Why don't you quit talking about me apologizing. You sound like a broken record, If you don't want trouble out of me back up, Facts, I run my biz the way I see fit. Don't start non there won't be none.

You are not the smartest man in the world even tho you think you are. I do not think a pull behind is needed in every situation moving snow regardless of your worldly 30 years of experience. You are just mad because your statement got contradicted. You can't try to muscle everybody around. Do what you want with your text buddy's, Your Tom Foolery don't work for all of us. Grow up and have respect for other members.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yea, Marci, or you will need to put clearance lights on your welding helmet just like....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is a back blade needed in every situation? Hell no. 

Does it make you more productive in every situation? Hell yes. 

Until you have hands on experience...shut up about them. 

That simple.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Philbilly2 said:


> As much as I enjoy sitting here drinking my beer watching you two duke it out, I can fell the almighty thread axe coming...


Funny Dude behind his computer there....and digging the hole.

Where's the body being thrown in ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark...Do you have LED lights illumanating your back plows???.....


uh..

They're called Jagoff lights.....:waving:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is a back blade needed in every situation? Hell no.
> 
> Does it make you more productive in every situation? Hell yes.
> 
> Until you have hands on experience...shut up about them.
> 
> That simple.


I'd love one. We just don't get enough snow here to actually need one.

They look cool in all the videos, though...Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is a back blade needed in every situation? Hell no.
> 
> Does it make you more productive in every situation? Hell yes.
> 
> Until you have hands on experience...shut up about them.
> 
> That simple.


Ya like you could make me shut up. I have had hands on experience. Mind your own biz. Before you get the riot act. You to :terribletowel:'s think your going to muscle me around you got the wrong one. So keep them lips shut.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge




----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Ya like you could make me shut up. I have had hands on experience. Mind your own biz. Before you get the riot act. You to :terribletowel:'s think your going to muscle me around you got the wrong one. So keep them lips shut.


You said you had never used one yourself.

Which one is it, you have? Or you haven't?

Not trying to "muscle" anyone. Simply stating facts.

Pretty sure some of us wouldn't have tens of thousands tied up in them if they didn't make sense and didn't make us more productive.


----------



## plow4beer

Me like rear plow...move snow lots


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG....the ultimate Internet tough guy.


----------



## leigh

Dang,leave the kids alone for a while and all hell breaks loose.!


----------



## plow4beer




----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Why don't you quit talking about me apologizing.


Why? Does it bother you that you've gone oof on numerous members and then apologized later on?



FredG said:


> If you don't want trouble out of me back up,


I lost reverse earlier today.



FredG said:


> I run my biz the way I see fit.


Awesome sauce!



FredG said:


> Don't start non there won't be none.


Blah, blah, blah....always the tough guy.



FredG said:


> You are not the smartest man in the world even tho you think you are.


Duh.....I'm a plow jockey and yard monkey, of course I'm not the smartest.



FredG said:


> I do not think a pull behind is needed in every situation moving snow regardless of your worldly 30 years of experience.


But that isn't what you said. And you are basing your statement on the admitted fact that you have never used one. I am basing my statement on 30 years of use. Back when you had your last meltdown, I didn't jump in about concrete because I don't know much aboot it. I knew you were wrong, but I don't have the experience to back it up, so I stayed out of the debate. Others with far more knowledge and experience than me showed you the errors of your ways.



FredG said:


> You are just mad because your statement got contradicted. Y


I'm not in the least bit upset that you're wrong.



FredG said:


> You can't try to muscle everybody around.


Obviously, most are not within arm's reach of me. And some, like Buzzy are far larger than me.



FredG said:


> Do what you want with your text buddy's,


Jealousy?



FredG said:


> Grow up and have respect for other members.


I tried acting like an adult once, it wasn't much fun. I do have respect for other members, especially those who make statements based on experience, not just their thoughts.

PS Hey Fred.....Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark...Do you have LED lights illumanating your back plows???.....


I have a 30" jagoof LED bar on my back plow. It works amazing.


----------



## plow4beer

sometimes you remind me of ace ventura, mark, lol


----------



## Philbilly2

plow4beer said:


> sometimes you remind me of ace ventura, mark, lol


I have exercised the demons... lol

Great post!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a 30" jagoof LED bar on my back plow. It works amazing.


Jagoff brand LED lights....Never heard of that brand....Are they bright??....Do you get them at Harbor Freight??....:terribletowel:


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> You said you had never used one yourself.
> 
> Which one is it, you have? Or you haven't?
> 
> Not trying to "muscle" anyone. Simply stating facts.
> 
> Pretty sure some of us wouldn't have tens of thousands tied up in them if they didn't make sense and didn't make us more productive.


I was saying that sarcastically. I do have one not a 16' a 9'. I never said they weren't productive, I said not needed on every job. This is my opinion and entitled to it.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> FredG....the ultimate Internet tough guy.


I respond the same way to people that say stupid things or insult me on the streets, I'm not stable when provoked. This is no secret. No apologizing does not bother me. I just don't like you talking about me over and over.

I see nothing wrong with apologizing. It takes a man to apologize. I get a long with plenty of people on PS they just have to act like a adult.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why? Does it bother you that you've gone oof on numerous members and then apologized later on?
> 
> I lost reverse earlier today.
> 
> Awesome sauce!
> 
> Blah, blah, blah....always the tough guy.
> 
> Duh.....I'm a plow jockey and yard monkey, of course I'm not the smartest.
> 
> But that isn't what you said. And you are basing your statement on the admitted fact that you have never used one. I am basing my statement on 30 years of use. Back when you had your last meltdown, I didn't jump in about concrete because I don't know much aboot it. I knew you were wrong, but I don't have the experience to back it up, so I stayed out of the debate. Others with far more knowledge and experience than me showed you the errors of your ways.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit upset that you're wrong.
> 
> Obviously, most are not within arm's reach of me. And some, like Buzzy are far larger than me.
> 
> Jealousy?
> 
> I tried acting like an adult once, it wasn't much fun. I do have respect for other members, especially those who make statements based on experience, not just their thoughts.
> 
> PS Hey Fred.....Merry Christmas!


The only thing sensible enough to respond, Merry Christmas to you Mark.


----------



## FredG

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 168927


:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## FredG

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 168927


Puf, I don't think anybody's worried about you! You would fall down on your own, :laugh:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 168927


Why are you bringing MJD into this ??

:laugh:

Nice paneling... Lol


----------



## FredG

leigh said:


> Dang,leave the kids alone for a while and all hell breaks loose.!


LOL Might be the Testosterone injections..:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## FredG

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Why are you bringing MJD into this ??
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Nice paneling... Lol


LOL That was cold, I know MJD is a handsome devil.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What was this thread about originally?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

FredG said:


> LOL That was cold, I know MJD is a handsome devil.


Ah, he has skin thicker than a rhino.

Supposedly he's related to trump, but I think that's all rumor

r


----------



## FredG

Dogplow Dodge said:


> What was this thread about originally?


Road time on a skid, Lot to lot, Small radius, The OP mentioned he had a pull behind he wanted to sell. Go back it was going good for awhile. Then the sand box got a little ruff...LOL


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> LOL Might be the Testosterone injections..:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


I dont know about the testosterone but your blood pressure has to go up and down like a rollercoaster.


----------



## plow4beer

FredG said:


> Road time on a skid, Lot to lot, Small radius, The OP mentioned he had a pull behind he wanted to sell. Go back it was going good for awhile. Then the sand box got a little ruff...LOL


the sand box didn't get "ruff"...you were simply corrected on misinformation you spewed (again)....AND this was your response --- Listen Mr witty, I don't need no help from any :terribletowel:to tell me what I need and don't need. Pull behinds ain't no trip to the beach in my opinion. Don't even have a truck on most jobs except for me to get there. Are your lips over riding your brain again???? :laughing:

you seem to be the only one with a problem here, & your just too damn ignorant to realize it....but boy do you sure provide some great entertainment


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont know about the testosterone but your blood pressure has to go up and down like a rollercoaster.


Na blood pressure is okay, It's a mental disability, Not to mention my Sicilian decent. Most of my close friends and Family are just like me. Without the flashbacks etc that I deal with.


----------



## FredG

plow4beer said:


> the sand box didn't get "ruff"...you were simply corrected on misinformation you spewed (again)....AND this was your response --- Listen Mr witty, I don't need no help from any :terribletowel:to tell me what I need and don't need. Pull behinds ain't no trip to the beach in my opinion. Don't even have a truck on most jobs except for me to get there. Are your lips over riding your brain again???? :laughing:
> 
> you seem to be the only one with a problem here, & your just too damn ignorant to realize it....but boy do you sure provide some great entertainment


You would be entertained by a situation like that. Only problem I have is you, How ignorant could one be with your responses and your avatar,

Furthermore this is between Mark and me. Keep your childish remarks to yourself. I don't have a problem, I make my own decisions on whats useful and what is not. Now go fall down somewhere.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

plow4beer said:


> the sand box didn't get "ruff"...you were simply corrected on misinformation you spewed (again)....AND this was your response --- Listen Mr witty, I don't need no help from any :terribletowel:to tell me what I need and don't need. Pull behinds ain't no trip to the beach in my opinion. Don't even have a truck on most jobs except for me to get there. Are your lips over riding your brain again???? :laughing:
> 
> you seem to be the only one with a problem here, & your just too damn ignorant to realize it....but boy do you sure provide some great entertainment


In all honesty the (I dont need no help from any:terribletowel is totally wrong. We or atleast I am here to learn about products or services that may or may not be new but that I dont know about or how to properly use them. Sometimes you have to keep an open mind and think out of the box.


----------



## plow4beer

FredG said:


> You would be entertained by a situation like that.


again, your ignorance shines through. I wasn't entertained by the "situation", Im entertained by you.


----------



## plow4beer

LapeerLandscape said:


> In all honesty the (I dont need no help from any:terribletowel is totally wrong. We or atleast I am here to learn about products or services that may or may not be new but that I dont know about or how to properly use them. Sometimes you have to keep an open mind and think out of the box.


Have you not see this guy in action already? This has been brought to his attention(numerous times here on PS), but hes too full of himself to shut up and listen.

When you act like a fool, expect to be treated as such


----------



## SnoFarmer

haters gunna hate.


----------



## FredG

plow4beer said:


> again, your ignorance shines through. I wasn't entertained by the "situation", Im entertained by you.


So the post means nothing, Just what I thought when you joined, Just another joker looking to stir the pot, Ignorance to you, I picture you as a toothless hillbilly, LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Oh boy. Things got a bit bumpy last night I see.


----------



## FredG

plow4beer said:


> Have you not see this guy in action already? This has been brought to his attention(numerous times here on PS), but hes too full of himself to shut up and listen.
> 
> When you act like a fool, expect to be treated as such


So obvious your amazed by me? See the problem is I think your a fool and this is why I give you this treatment, I never in anyway responded to you. I don't care for you, I don't respond to your threads, Please be not a fool and return the treatment.


----------



## plow4beer

https://www.google.com/search?q=ima...sAQIGw&biw=1438&bih=653#imgrc=0hQ45gIwif5gPM:


----------



## plow4beer

Freddy, i said entertained (like a circus monkey).....not amazed.


----------



## Philbilly2

Hey, long as this is the most off topic thread currently on plow site, I have a question...

What the heck does :terribletowel:mean? 

I google searched "Terrible Towel" and it appears to be a rooting for the Steelers thing right? Why does it seem that it gets used as a your a smuck on this site... what am I missing here?


----------



## Defcon 5

plow4beer said:


> again, your ignorance shines through. I wasn't entertained by the "situation", Im entertained by you.


I am entertained by you....and Oomonkey of course....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Philbilly2 said:


> Hey, long as this is the most off topic thread currently on plow site, I have a question...
> 
> What the heck does :terribletowel:mean?
> 
> what am I missing here?


you missed quite a bit.
:terribletowel:is a polite way to call someone a moron. ya :terribletowel:


----------



## Mike_PS

time to wrap this one up and move long


----------

